# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  استخدام برنامه نویس تمام وقت و طراح وب سایت پاره وقت

## golshan

شرکت نرم نگاران پیشرو  مجری پروژه های اداری و دانشگاهی جهت تکمیل کادر فنی خود از افراد ذیل دعوت به همکاری می نماید 
استخدام برنامه نویس تمام وقت با سابقه کار مفید(حداقل 1 سال) 
مسلط به C#‎ , Asp.net مسلط به پایگاه داده SQL Server
آشنا به Java Script

استخدام طراح وب سایت پاره وقت 
مسلط به استانداردهای طراحی وب و  Ajaxو Java script
دارای نمونه کار

لطفا رزومه و سوابق کاری خود را به همراه تلفن تماس به آدرس info@narmnegaran.com ارسال فرمایید.

----------


## jaboli

بنده طراح وب هستم متخصص در Html,css و همینطور آشنایی متوسط با javascript,jquery
نمونه کار : www.sabz-design.ir

----------

